# INFO! OSGear CONTEST



## OSGear Rep (Nov 19, 2019)

Hy guys,

We've just started our first contest. Check this thread for more info:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...-THREAD-and-WIN-GEAR-for-up-to-300-on-OSGear!

Thanks,
Gary

OSGear Rep


----------

